# Flatheads



## saleleb (Apr 12, 2010)

From Akron, what would the closest spot be to fish for flatheads that would give me the greatest success rate of landing one from shore?


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I know Mosquito lake holds flatheads and thats up in north eastern Ohio.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I would say from Akron the closest place to land a flathead would be the Tuscarawas River in the new phila area. Are you a CPR fisherman?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anywhere on the Tusc should be good, my son catches them in Massillon and Canal Fulton. I caught a nice 9lber at Nimi, last year. I don't know if it was a fluke or if there are more.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Mosquito has a lot of em, as well as Tappan, Salt Fork, or any of the MCWD lakes. Seems like the further south you go, the more productive the Tusc is.


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

I would say close to you. Portage Lakes. I do recall a bass fisherman caught a 54 last year. If theres one theres got to be more.


----------

